# Grit equivalent of paper bag?



## Larry Gottlieb (Jul 27, 2008)

In the past someone posted  the sandpaper grit equivalent of brown paper bag .

If it coarser than 12,000 micromesh, using the paper to burnish after micromesh would not be effective.

Thank you

Larry


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 27, 2008)

There is no definitive answer to your question. It depends on the paper bag and who made the paper. It is about the equivalent of 2000-2500 grit sand paper, which is about the same as 12,000 Micro Mesh. 

The difference is that while you are burnishing the surface of the wood with the paper, you are also burnishing the surface of the paper, and that combination can make a higher shine on the wood or on the finish that is on the wood. 

Whether that makes a higher polish than stopping at 12,000 MM or 2000-grit depends on the wood, the finish, the surface that is left behind from your last sanding grit, and your personal observation and opinion. Some say it does, some say it doesn't, and you will have to determine for yourself which one is right. It's easy enough to try it and see if it works for you.


----------

